
FreeNAS 11.2-U7 is now available for download - rodrigo975
https://www.ixsystems.com/blog/library/freenas-11-2-u7/
======
pnutjam
[https://www.xigmanas.com/wiki/doku.php?id=index](https://www.xigmanas.com/wiki/doku.php?id=index)

